# War Party - an Action Suspense novel



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

In a world where dreams are belittled and apathy has become a staple, War Party proves that one unlikely hero can still make a difference. Tommy Galiwee, a native-American teen, wants desperately to be a warrior despite having been taught that Indian warriors no longer exist. Criticized and harassed by his father and tribal elders, Tommy sets out to prove he is much more than an idle dreamer. Driven by a mysterious vision and seeking to fulfill his dream, Tommy will lead a group of rag-tag friends on an adventure they will never forget; an adventure that will find them pitted against a group of well-funded modern day terrorists determined to seize and destroy the tiny town of Finkle Creek just outside their reservation. In War Party this one young man will find the inner strength to follow his vision, to do the right thing and prove that true Indian warriors still exist. 
War Party is a coming-of-age story where dreams clash with life's harsh realities. Tommy is a young man on the cusp of.... well, just what, he doesn't know yet, but his focus, brains and clear physical skills are harbingers of greatness to come setting the stage for future adventures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jdrew,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Okay, so War Party is out there, selling a copy here and there.  But it is the print version that is selling best at 3 times the price.  Why?  And what does it take to get a review - anywhere?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Finally got a couple of good reviews.  I guess most people really don't want to take time to review books and I don't blame them.  Still, I'm glad to see some positive feedback.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

War Party is being reduced to $2.99 for the next week.
Responses I've gotten from readers is that the book is a page turner, some people read it cover-to-cover in one sitting because they couldn't put it down.  Not sure who has that much time in a day that they can devote to reading - wish I did.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A terrorist plot is underway.  The FBI has clues but they’re several steps behind the terrorist cell.  A newspaper reporter has clues too but can’t zero in on the target.  The only one who knows what the terrorists are up to is a Paiute Indian high school boy who saw it in a vision.  Nobody believes him.  Can things possibly turn out well?  

Still priced at $2.99 as an e-book.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Still holding the price at $2.99 for a little while longer.  I hope everyone has something good to read for Memorial Weekend.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Still holding the price at $2.99.  Looking for reviews - free copy (electronic or print) available for an honest review.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Finally got another review at Amazon, and a good one at that.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A terrorist plot is underway on American soil.  There are clues but the FBI remains several steps behind the sleeper cell.  A determined journalist has clues too but can’t zero in on what or where the terrorists will strike.  The only one who knows what is about to happen is a Native American high school boy who saw it in a vision.  Who believes him?  What can he do?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A terrorist plot is underway on American soil.  There are clues but the FBI remains several steps behind the sleeper cell.  A determined journalist has clues too but can’t zero in on what or where the terrorists will strike.  The only one who knows what is about to happen is a Native American high school boy who saw it in a vision.  Who believes him?  What can he do?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Terrorists with a lower profile target and they actually plan to get away with it.  Bad news for the people who live there.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's a short excerpt from _*War Party*_. A larger sample is available at my website.

He sprinted up the last stretch of the footpath and pulled open the creaky wooden door. The leather hinges sagged reminding Tommy again of needed repairs. He entered the old house. Light from the morning sun filtered in through the streaked windows in slivers of gold. Grandfather stood in the kitchen, banded in the sunlight.
"Tommy," he said with a warm smile the minute he recognized his grandson. "What are you doing here? Aren't you supposed to be off running in the morning?"
Tommy plopped down on the threadbare couch with his back to his grandfather. "Yes, but there's something important I need to talk to you about. I ran here instead."
"A long run," muttered Grandfather. "It must be important."
The old man hobbled out of the kitchen, leaning heavily on his cane. Stiffly he made his way to his favorite rocker and eased himself into it. Gently rocking back and forth he studied his grandson. 
"Maybe," said Tommy, pausing to collect his thoughts, noticing that his grandfather still wore the same jeans and shirt that he'd had on the last time. 
Without knowing where to begin Tommy said, "Where do visions come from?"
Grandfather gave Tommy a quizzical look, thought for a minute and then said, "The Universe is a strange place, filled with things we cannot see or touch; things that are connected in ways that we do not understand. Through those connections we get glimpses of things that were or that may be. We call them visions. Other cultures have other names."
It was an answer that didn't help, thought Tommy. He'd try a different approach. "Can you have a vision without going on a quest?"
"Why? Do you think you had a vision?"
"Maybe, that's why I came. To ask you."


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A short excerpt was in my previous post.  A larger portion is available for free download at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com and there is a Goodreads giveaway in progress which is for the print version not e-book.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

For an excerpt from _*War Party*_, info on future projects, excerpts from my other published works and scheduled appearances visit my website at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Terrorists have a plan. The FBI cannot figure out exactly what that plan is. A newspaper reporter has some clues but not enough to solve the puzzle. How can a bunch of Native American high school kids do what the FBI cannot?
Find out by reading _*War Party*_.
For a sample and information on my other published works visit me at my website, www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com. To buy _*War Party*_ today, use the links below.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BKMFNCM Kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1480151998 paperback edition
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM Amazon.com.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085 Nook edition
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/War-Party/book-sRO-9Mcns0Kd4kmz-rXjBA/page1.html Kobo edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135 Apple edition


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Four characters all wrapped up in a plot that dashes to the conclusion.
Excerpts are in previous posts.  A larger sample can be found at my website - link is below.
Have a great weekend.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

In a world where dreams are belittled and apathy has become a staple, _*War Party*_ proves that one unlikely hero can still make a difference. Tommy Galiwee, a native-American teen, wants desperately to be a warrior despite having been taught that Indian warriors no longer exist. Criticized and harassed by his father and tribal elders, Tommy sets out to prove he is much more than an idle dreamer. Driven by a mysterious vision and seeking to fulfill his dream, Tommy will lead a group of rag-tag friends on an adventure that will find them pitted against a group of well-funded modern day terrorists determined to seize and destroy the tiny town of Finkle Creek just outside their reservation. In _*War Party*_ this one young man will find the inner strength to follow his vision, to do the right thing and prove that true Indian warriors still exist. 
_*War Party*_ is a coming-of-age story where dreams clash with life's harsh realities. Tommy is a young man on the cusp of&#8230;. well, just what, he doesn't know yet, but his focus, brains and clear physical skills are harbingers of greatness to come setting the stage for future adventures.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The world has gotten smaller. Recently _*War Party*_ brought responses from India and Japan. Also I got a nice personal note from someone in CO who said they liked it so much that they read it straight through without stopping. Every single reader is appreciated, even more when they provide feedback like this.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

There really isn't anything quite like positive reviews.  Readers opinions are just about the most important thing to a writer, without readers, authors really aren't very useful.  Rated 5 stars by this reviewer - see below.

"I really enjoy the book, and I think the best way to open my review is with citation from the prologue of the book:
"In any free and open society there exist individuals who believe they can further their own ideological believes by causing injury and destruction to person and property. these individuals seek to remain invisible in the midst of citizenry, even as they concoct violent schemes against their neighbors...."

So... who are the heroes that are going to stop them or give hand when the harm is taking place?

"....Often they arise from the same unsuspecting people. They are individuals ordinary in every way expect that at the crucial moment, when fate force them to make a decision, they manage to over come the shock and fear to do something noble..." 

As we all, unfortunately aware, lately there had been too many terrorist incidents in the US and outside...and the reasons went from religious and revenge to pure madness....But no mater murder is a murder as, no body has the right to kill somebody else.

In the book we find references to the issues as big system like FBI CIA and homeland security have in pinpoint and prevent them.

We also find introductions to different cultures. I really loved to learn a bout American natives in general the Pauite culture In particular. (literally fell in love in the rainbow warrior aspect).
I hope that the people in the rez's will have more pride in there heritage, which can teach us the "palefaces" much about harmony with nature and between people.

Most recommended!"

Links are below or visit my website to see what else I'm up to.  www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Getting more good reviews. javascript:void(0); You can read them at Amazon or Goodreads.

Links to buy are here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BKMFNCM Kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1480151998 paperback edition
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM Amazon.com.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085 Nook edition
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/War-Party/book-sRO-9Mcns0Kd4kmz-rXjBA/page1.html Kobo edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135 Apple edition


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*War Party*
A terrorist plot is underway on American soil. There are clues but the FBI remains several steps behind the sleeper cell. A determined journalist has clues too but can't zero in on what or where the terrorists will strike. The only one who knows what is about to happen is a Native American high school boy who saw it in a vision. Who believes him? What can he do? 
Read more at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com

Or buy a copy and read the whole story.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BKMFNCM Kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1480151998 paperback edition
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM Amazon.com.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085 Nook edition
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/War-Party/book-sRO-9Mcns0Kd4kmz-rXjBA/page1.html Kobo edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135 Apple edition


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

_*War Party*_ is on sale for a limited time. Here's a sample.

Tommy Galiwee gripped the horse's ribs firmly with his knees and raised himself up high enough to scan the landscape ahead. His dark eyes burned with fire, his long black ponytail swished in the hot, dry breeze that kissed his dark cheeks, cheeks that already bore traces of weather lines. Legends of Geronimo filled his head. For the moment, Tommy envisioned himself as a proud warrior contemplating his enemy and the ensuing battle. Somewhere hiding among the rocks up the dry wash the white cavalry waited in ambush. An adrenaline rush surged through Tommy's veins. The thrill of battle seized him as it did every time he fought the enemy in Cavalry Canyon. 
Glancing behind him at the imaginary war party waiting for his signal, he raised his right arm high, holding his bow proudly overhead. With a loud war whoop, he dug his heels into Chief's flanks and the dusty tan, old mustang charged down the dry riverbed. The horse still had some spunk in him and, drawing intensity from his youthful rider, was momentarily transformed into the warhorse of Tommy's fantasies. While his body rose and fell in tune with the galloping horse, Tommy deftly brought his bow down to ready position. Expertly he pulled an arrow out of his handmade deerskin waist pouch and nocked it in his well-used Bear 60-lb compound bow. He drew back ready to fire on the first white soldier he saw. 
Griping the modern bow, Tommy wondered whether the Apaches could have held off the white onslaught a bit longer if they had had bows like this.
Down the deepening draw they flew, the walls climbing up around them. Interspersed between the gray, dried scrub brush, black boulders of volcanic rock littered the dry riverbed forming a natural obstacle course. Tommy loved to race through the twists and turns on Chief's back. The pair dashed down the center of the wash, gliding left then right as they weaved around the bigger rocks. Chief flowed over smaller rocks in the middle of their path, sailing over them as if he could fly. The faithful horse drew strength from somewhere; his old bones always seemed to grow younger when Tommy took him out for war games. Maybe the horse, too, dreamed of battle.

For a larger sample from _*War Party*_ or samples from other works visit my website at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com

Or to buy _*War Party*_ at Amazon in the USA
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BKMFNCM
In the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM
For Nook at Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085
Or at the Apple store
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

War Party sale has only a few days left. Save $3.00 if you buy before the end of the year.
For a sample from War Party or samples from other works visit my website at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com

Or to buy War Party at Amazon in the USA
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BKMFNCM
In the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM
For Nook at Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085
Or at the Apple store
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

December sales were the best month yet for *War Party* as readers took advantage of the lower price. Therefore it stays at $1.99 for a few more days. Thanks to all those who bought a copy. Feel free to let me know what you think of the book after you've read it by using the contact button on my website at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.
Here are links to buy _*War Party*_.

at Amazon in the USA
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BKMFNCM
In the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM
For Nook at Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085
Or at the Apple store
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A terrorist plot, a Native American boy with a vision, an FBI agent with some clues and a reporter looking for that breakout story. All wrapped together in an action thriller.

Good reviews keep coming in. Check out a sample at my website www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.
Buy it at the links below:

At Amazon in the USA
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BKMFNCM
In the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM
For Nook at Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085
Or at the Apple store
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's a review from another source (5 stars):

I really enjoy the book, and I think the best way to open my review is with citation from the prologue of the book:
"In any free and open society there exist individuals who believe they can further their own ideological believes by causing injury and destruction to person and property. these individuals seek to remain invisible in the midst of citizenry, even as they concoct violent schemes against their neighbors...."

So... who are the heroes that are going to stop them or give hand when the harm is taking place?

"....Often they arise from the same unsuspecting people. They are individuals ordinary in every way expect that at the crucial moment, when fate force them to make a decision, they manage to over come the shock and fear to do something noble..."

As we all, unfortunately aware, lately there had been too many terrorist incidents in the US and outside...and the reasons went from religious and revenge to pure madness....But no mater murder is a murder as, no body has the right to kill somebody else.

In the book we find references to the issues as big system like FBI CIA and homeland security have in pinpoint and prevent them.

We also find introductions to different cultures. I really loved to learn a bout American natives in general the Pauite culture In particular. (literally fell in love in the rainbow warrior aspect).
I hope that the people in the rez's will have more pride in there heritage, which can teach us the "palefaces" much about harmony with nature and between people.

Most recommended!


Check out a sample at my website www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com or buy a copy at the links below:

At Amazon in the USA
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BKMFNCM
In the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM
For Nook at Barnes and Noble
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085
Or at the Apple store
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A terrorist plot is underway on American soil. There are clues but the FBI remains several steps behind the sleeper cell. A determined journalist has clues too but can't zero in on what or where the terrorists will strike. The only one who knows what is about to happen is a Native American high school boy who saw it in a vision. Who believes him? What can he do? 
Read more at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com

Or buy a copy and read the whole story.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BKMFNCM Kindle edition
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1480151998 paperback edition
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM Amazon.com.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085 Nook edition
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/War-Party/book-sRO-9Mcns0Kd4kmz-rXjBA/page1.html Kobo edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135 Apple edition


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Getting good reviews and is now selling faster than any of my other works, _*War Party*_.

A sample is available at www.jdrewbrumbaugh.com.
Enjoy whatever you are reading.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

_*War Party*_, a book you'll want to read in one day.

Also available in print:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1480151998
and in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Three main characters race against time to stop a massacre. 

Also available in print:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/1480151998
and in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Can a vision stop a massacre? Maybe if the Paiute teenager who has the vision can figure out what to do about it. The FBI doesn't seem to get it.



Also available for:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM Amazon.com.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085 Nook edition
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/War-Party/book-sRO-9Mcns0Kd4kmz-rXjBA/page1.html Kobo edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135 Apple edition


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Characters you'll love, trying to do the right thing, which isn't always easy.

And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

How many will die before someone stops the massacre? And who will stop it?

Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM
for Nook
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085
and Apple
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The FBI can't figure out where the terrorists will strike, a reporter also knows something bad is going to happen but she can't seem to figure out exactly what. Can anyone stop them?


Available at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM Amazon.com.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085 Nook edition
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/War-Party/book-sRO-9Mcns0Kd4kmz-rXjBA/page1.html Kobo edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135 Apple edition


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

In a world where dreams are belittled and apathy has become a staple, War Party proves that one unlikely hero can still make a difference. Tommy Galiwee, a native-American teen, wants desperately to be a warrior despite having been taught that Indian warriors no longer exist. Criticized and harassed by his father and tribal elders, Tommy sets out to prove he is much more than an idle dreamer. Driven by a mysterious vision and seeking to fulfill his dream, Tommy will lead a group of rag-tag friends on an adventure they will never forget; an adventure that will find them pitted against a group of well-funded modern day terrorists determined to seize and destroy the tiny town of Finkle Creek just outside their reservation. In War Party this one young man will find the inner strength to follow his vision, to do the right thing and prove that true Indian warriors still exist. 
War Party is a coming-of-age story where dreams clash with life's harsh realities. Tommy is a young man on the cusp of&#8230;. well, just what, he doesn't know yet, but his focus, brains and clear physical skills are harbingers of greatness to come setting the stage for future adventures.


Also available:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM Amazon.com.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085 Nook edition
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/War-Party/book-sRO-9Mcns0Kd4kmz-rXjBA/page1.html Kobo edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135 Apple edition


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Bodies in the streets of small towns, and another massacre on the way. Can anybody stop the carnage?
Tommy, Bert, Katrina? Or nobody?


Also available at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM Amazon.com.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085 Nook edition
http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/War-Party/book-sRO-9Mcns0Kd4kmz-rXjBA/page1.html Kobo edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135 Apple edition


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

In a world where dreams are belittled and apathy has become a staple, War Party proves that one unlikely hero can still make a difference. Tommy Galiwee, a native-American teen, wants desperately to be a warrior despite having been taught that Indian warriors no longer exist. Criticized and harassed by his father and tribal elders, Tommy sets out to prove he is much more than an idle dreamer. Driven by a mysterious vision and seeking to fulfill his dream, Tommy will lead a group of rag-tag friends on an adventure they will never forget; an adventure that will find them pitted against a group of well-funded modern day terrorists determined to seize and destroy the tiny town of Finkle Creek just outside their reservation. In War Party this one young man will find the inner strength to follow his vision, to do the right thing and prove that true Indian warriors still exist. 


Available at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM Amazon.com.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085 Nook edition
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/war-party-6 Kobo edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135 Apple edition


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Massacre, mayhem, terrorists. And there are the good guys too.



Also at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM Amazon.com.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085 Nook edition
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/war-party-6 Kobo edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135 Apple edition


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A different kind of terrorist plot, no airports, airplanes or bombs. Just dead people who didn't deserve to die. And more might die unless . . . 


Also at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM Amazon.com.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085 Nook edition
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/war-party-6 Kobo edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135 Apple edition


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A page-turning adventure filled with action and suspense. Good reviews on both Amazon and Goodreads.



Also available at:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM Amazon.com.uk
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/war-party-j-drew-brumbaugh/1114707174?ean=2940016243085&isbn=2940016243085 Nook edition
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/war-party-6 Kobo edition
https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id622381135 Apple edition


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Not the usual terrorist plot, not the usual hero or outcome.
Available as an ebook or in print.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Tommy has a vision about terrorists coming to a small town off the rez. What can he do about it? Will anyone listen?



Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A different kind of thriller, empathetic terrorist, FBI rookie, woman reporter, Native American and his friends. Does anyone figure out the plot in time to do something to stop it?



Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Can a Native American high school boy use a vision to stop a terrorist plot when the FBI is baffled?



Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A terrorist plot and the people who will try to stop it. Follow the twisting trail to the final confrontation and see who wins.



Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Some terrorists plan to kill people and get away with it. Sometimes the FBI can't catch up to them. Then what? How about a Native American high school boy who can see the future. Who will believe him? His friends? Will they become the War Party that can stop the massacre?



In the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A terrorist plot is underway on American soil. There are clues but the FBI remains several steps behind. A determined journalist has clues too but can't zero in on where or when the terrorists will strike. The only one who knows what is about to happen is a Native American high school boy who saw it in a vision. Who will believe him? What can he do?

On sale for a few more days only.



Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What if you knew a terrorist attack was coming on your town? What would you do? Tommy has to rely on his friends to become a War Party but what can they do against heavily armed terrorists?



Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A Native American boy has friends who will become a War Party. Can they stop armed terrorists?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A Native American high school boy has a vision showing the terrorists' plot. No one will listen so his friends will become a _*War Party*_. Can they stop heavily armed terrorists?​
​
And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

_*War Party*_

A terrorist plot is underway on American soil. There are clues but the FBI remains several steps behind the sleeper cell. A determined journalist has clues too but can't zero in on where or when the terrorists will strike. The only one who knows what is about to happen is a Native American high school boy who saw it in a vision. Who will believe him? What can he do?



Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The FBI has clues but remains too far behind the terrorists to catch them in time.
A Native American high school boy who dreams of being a warrior has a vision and sees what is coming.
Maybe he'll get his chance to be a warrior.​
​
Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*War Party*
Not the same old terrorist plot, not the same people trying to stop them. 
Can a native American high school boy and his friends become a war party and stop a massacre?

​
Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A terrorist plot is underway. There are clues but no one seems able to catch up except maybe a Native American high school boy with a vision.
But what can he do about heavily armed terrorists?
*
​Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A Native American high school boy has a vision. Terrorists attacking a nearby town.
Who believes him? Can his friends become a war party that stops the massacre?*



In the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Tommy Galiwee wants to be a warrior. A vision will come to him that gives him an opportunity to do just that. But what can high school boys do against armed terrorists?*



In the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A terrorist plot is about to unfold and no one seems able to stop it.
Can a Native American high school boy's vision prevent mass murder?*



And in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A terrorist plot is underway on American soil. There are clues but the FBI remains several steps behind the sleeper cell. A determined journalist has clues too but can't zero in on where or when the terrorists will strike. The only one who knows what is about to happen is a Native American high school boy who saw it in a vision. Who will believe him? What can he do? *



*Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*If you had a vision that showed your friends being killed would you try to stop it? *



*Also in the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A Native American high school boy has an unexpected vision that shows him the terrorists coming to kill his friends.
Who believes him? What can he do? He has friends and they will become a war party.
But can they match military terrorists?
*


*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Some people have a connection to something supernatural.
Tommy Galiwee is such a person. He has a vision that shows him the tiny town near the rez will be attacked by terrorists.
He has friends who live there.
What can he do about it? Who will listen?*



*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A new kind of terrorist attack.
And who can stop the massacre?
A War Party?*



*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Tommy has a vision that terrorists are going to attack the tiny town outside the rez.
Is it real? Who will believe him? If no one, what can he do?*


*
In the US
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BKMFNCM

In the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BKMFNCM *​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*The FBI is looking for the terrorists but can't seem to find them.
A Native American high school boy has a vision that tells him what they are planning.
No one believes him. What can he do?*



*For Kindle Anywhere:*
http://hyperurl.co/06fkvo​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A page turner, must read suspense novel. *



*Kindle Link for any country:
http://hyperurl.co/06fkvo*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Terrorists threaten a small town with a plot to kill everyone.
Who can stop them?*



*Kindle link:
http://hyperurl.co/06fkvo*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A page-turner that is scheduled to go on sale next month.
Maybe worth waiting until October.



If you don't want to wait, here is a Kindle link:
http://hyperurl.co/06fkvo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

On Sale Now
War Party
A terrorist plot is underway on American soil. There are clues but the FBI remains several steps behind the sleeper cell. A determined journalist has clues too but can't zero in on where or when the terrorists will strike. The only one who knows what is about to happen is a Native American high school boy who saw it in a vision. Who will believe him? What can he do?



For any country:
http://hyperurl.co/06fkvo


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*SAVE $3
An unlikely hero can make a difference.*


*
Buy Now
http://hyperurl.co/06fkvo *​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Tommy had a vision and if only the FBI believed him.
An adult suspense novel.
*On Sale*



Kindle link:
http://hyperurl.co/06fkvo​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Terrorists, the FBI, an investigative reporter and one unlikely hero.*



*Kindle anywhere:*
http://hyperurl.co/06fkvo​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Terrorists with a different kind of plot.
An unlikely hero who has to act even when no one believes him.
On Sale for a limited time for 99¢
*
​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Last Day for 99 Cents

A different kind of terrorist plot, three different people trying to stop it. 
Only a Native American vision stands in the way, but who will believe it?*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A terrorist plot is underway in rural American and no one seems able to stop it.
Until a Native American has a vision.
But who will believe him. No one.
So, he'll have to gather his own war party.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Can anyone stop a massacre when the only solid clue is a Native American's vision?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A terrorist plot will destroy a small town in Utah near a Paiute Indian reservation unless someone can stop it.
The FBI isn't going to catch up in time. Maybe the Paiute's will.

$2.99

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A different kind of terrorist.
A different kind of hero.
A regular FBI agent.
$2.99

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Terrorists and people who track them down. Sometimes it isn't someone you'd expect that ends up in the middle of a plot.
$2.99 for a limited time.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What if you had a vision that showed terrorists attacking your neighborhood. Would you believe it? If you did, what would you do about it?
Tommy has to make just such a decision.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A terrorist plot is coming to your home town and you get a vision that shows what is about to happen.
Who can you tell that will believe you? Or do you have to do something on your own?
See what Tommy does.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

For a limited time War Party will be on sale for 99 cents.
An action thriller where the terrorists may just have a plan to get away with mass murder.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry sale is over. But still, an exciting read.
Terrorist are planning a different kind of attack, one that they plan to get away with so that they can do it again. 
No suicide mission this.
Who can stop them? FBI? Local Police? Not likely. But there is someone who might that they don't know about and so haven't planned for.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Who will stop the massacre when no one knows it's coming?
Maybe a Native American vision will provide the clues. But who will believe it?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A Native American with a vision could stop terrorists if only someone would believe him.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An action packed thriller.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Terrorists are planning an attack that no one sees coming except a Native American who has a vision.
Who will believe him? Can he do something to stop the massacre himself?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Tommy has a vision. In it he sees terrorists destroying the tiny town just off the reservation, sees the terrorists killing people that are his friends. Who can he tell? Who would believe him anyway? And yet he can't just sit by and let it happen.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Visions can be useful but what if you had one that showed terrorists destroying a town nearby and killing your friends? What would you do?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A terrorist plot unfolds near a remote Paiute reservation and only Tommy and his friends can do anything to stop it.
Can they?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Are visions real? And if you had one, what would you do about it? Who would you tell that would believe you?
Tommy has just such a problem because his vision was of people getting killed.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

On sale for 99 Cents
An thrilling cat-and-mouse game that could end up with mass murder.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

First time on Kindle Unlimited

Terrorists have a plot to wipe out a tiny town near the rez. But Tommy has a vision that might stop them if anyone will believe him.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

From a five-star Amazon review:

"This book is great. I read it in two days; I couldn't put it down. It actually made me late for work on day two."

Action, suspense and plot twists to keep you reading.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A missing shipment of military weapons.
The FBI agent trying to track it down and find whoever is planning to use those weapons.
A newspaper reporter who has an inside tip that all hell will be breaking loose soon.
It is the scoop of a lifetime, if she can only figure out where bad things are going to happen.
And then the Paiute Indian whose vision is the answer. No one will believe him.
Will the terrorists get away with it?

Now FREE on KindleUnlimited.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Terrorist with a sinister plan that they just might get away with except for a Paiute high school boy, a vision, and his friends.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The FBI is looking for a missing cache of weapons smuggled into the USA.
An investigative reporter is looking for the story that will put her at the top of her profession. She is looking for the plot to use those weapons.
But they aren't even close to knowing the target. Tommy does, he saw it in a vision and nobody believes him. What can be done?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Tommy always dreamed of being a warrior, practiced all the time, and when the vision came telling him terrorists were going to attack the tiny town just off the rez, he wasn't going to back down.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

4.7 out of 5 stars
A thriller right to the end - murder and terrorism versus a Native American vision


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A page-turner that reviewers have raved about, even claim to being late to work to finish.

Last Day Free on KindleUnlimited!

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Limited Time Sale
99 Cents
4.7 out of 5 stars* 
Tommy sees a vision where terrorists kill people he knows. No one is coming to stop it. He'll need a war party but are bows & arrows enough against AK-47s and RPGs?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A thrilling rollercoaster ride with an ending that will surprise you.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Terrorists have a plan, the FBI can't seem to catch up, a reporter knows more than she should but to what end, and a Paiute Indian has a vision that spells it out. What happens next?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*On sale for a limited time
99 Cents
Currently selected as a Goodreads Group Read in the Action/Adventure category*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Still on sale for a while longer
99 Cents
GR Action/Adventure group read going on now, jump into the discussion*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A terrorist plot and only one person has the right clues to stop it - but can he?
On Sale for a little while longer
99 Cents
And join in the GR action-adventure group read at:
https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/19332613-may-june-2018-war-party-by-j-drew-brumbaugh*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Two More 5 Star Reviews for _*War Party*_
Last Days On Sale for 99 Cents
And join in the GR action-adventure group read at:
https://www.goodreads.com/topic/show/19332613-may-june-2018-war-party-by-j-drew-brumbaugh

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Good marks from the Goodreads Action/Adventure Group Read
A page-turning thriller

Only an Native American vision stands between the massacre planned for the tiny village outside the rez. But can they stop armed terrorists?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A clever thriller with a touch of Native American spiritualism.
One reader claimed she read the book in 2 days and was late to work on day 2 so she could finish.​
​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An Action/Adventure novel with a Native American flavor.
Tommy Galiwee has a vision of a terrorist attack near the rez.
What can he do about it? Will anyone believe him if tells them?
A unique adventure of cat-and-mouse that leads to a surprising finish.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Tony Hillerman meets Lee Child.
A suspense novel with an unexpected ending that will make you think.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A terrorist plot that's off the radar until a Paiute Indian boy has a vision. Knowing what's coming isn't much help because no one believes him. If the massacre is to be prevented, it'll take a War Party.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Now Free through Kindle Unlimited
A page-turning suspense novel with a full compliment of interesting characters and enough action to keep you guessing.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Free on KindleUnlimited
A terrorist plot puts the town of Finkle Creek Utah at risk.
The FBI isn't going to get there in time.
A Native American vision foretells of the coming tragedy.
What can the Paiutes who live nearby do to stop the massacre?*

[/url​http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BKMFNCM/?tag=kb1-20


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A fast-moving suspense novel with a Native American theme.
Sometimes the only way to stop a tragedy is to do it yourself.

Free through KindleUnlimited*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Tommy has visions. Visions that show him terrible things that are going to happen.
Who will believe him? Maybe he will have to do something himself, or with the help of friends.
Free through Kindle Unlimited*


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Free - Kindle Unlimited
A page-turner with enough twists and turns to keep you guessing.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

On Sale - 99 Cents
Or free through Kindle Unlimited
A terrorist plot that goes undetected until Tommy has a vision showing him the massacre that is about to happen.
Nobody believes him. What can he do?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Limited time 99 cents or free on KindleUnlimited
A terrorist plot unfolds while the FBI has missed the clues.
Tommy Galiwee has a vision and sees that the terrorists will attack the tiny town just off the rez.
Nobody believes it so he'll have to raise a war party to fight back.
A highly rated suspense novel.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Last days on sale
99 Cents and free through KindleUnlimited
A reluctant terrorist joins a plot to commit mass murder that only a war party can prevent - but will a Native American vision be enough warning?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Still Free on KindleUnlimited
A terrorist plot unfolds, hundreds will die, unless Tommy Galiwee and his friends can stop it.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Smuggled weapons have the FBI concerned but no real clues.
A massacre is coming, but where?
When Tommy has a vision and sees the killing that's coming no one will believe him.
It'll take a War Party to stop it but there hasn't been a Paiute war party in a long time.

Free - Kindle Unlimited


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Tommy has a vision. Terrorists are coming to Finkle Creek, the tiny town just off the rez.
No one believes him so there will be nobody to stop them. Except Tommy and his friends.
How can they stop heavily armed terrorists? Maybe they can't but they'll have to try.

Last days free on Kindle Unlimited

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A terrorist plot seems destined to kill everyone in a small town near the rez.
But wait, a Paiute high school boy has a vision and sees what's coming.
Can he do anything to stop it?
The answer is in _*War Party*_.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Tommy is a Paiute Indian who gets an unwanted vision.
Terrorists are going to kill everyone in a tiny town just off the rez.
No one believes him so he'll have get help from his friends and do something.
But what can bows and arrows do against AK-47s?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A thrilling ride. Action and adventure.
Can Tommy and his friends stop a terrorist attack?
Will the FBI get there in time?
Will Katrina show up at the wrong time and end up a victim?

[/url


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Now on sale 99 cents
A vision leads Tommy on an adventure to stop a massacre.
Can he and his friends prevent mass murder?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Last few days - 99 cents
4.8 stars
A fast moving adventure
A terrorist attack is planned for a small town and it doesn't look like anyone can stop it.
Except, Tommy sees the attack in a vision. Can he and his friends do anything about it?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

4.8 out of 5 stars
A page-turner.
Terrorists plan to wipe out a town next to the rez.
Only Tommy and his friends know about the attack but what can they do against trained killers?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Another 5 Star review for "War Party"
A page-turning suspense novel that will have you on the edge of your seat


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The FBI suspects that arms are being smuggled into the US for a terrorist cell.
But they've lost track of the shipment.
Tommy Galiwee sees the tragedy that is coming in a vision but no one believes him.
What will he do to stop innocent people from being killed?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

On Sale - 99 Cents in May​An action/suspense novel filled with twists and turns that unfolds across America, finishing near the Paiute reservation in Southern Utah. A Native American, an FBI agent, and a journalist all search for a terrorist group bent on killing.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry Sale is over.
Thanks to all the readers who bought _War Party_. It is now my second best selling book.
I hope you enjoy reading it and will tell others.
An action-adventure novel with a 4.9 star rating on Amazon.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A highly-rated, gripping suspense novel that mixes NativeAmerican culture with FBI investigations and a reporter's quest for the truth about a terrorist plot.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A gripping suspense novel that mixes NativeAmerican culture with FBI investigations and a reporter's quest for the truth about a terrorist plot. Can one Paiute warrior stop a massacre?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Tommy Galiwee has a vision. 
He sees terrible things happening to the people of the little town just off the rez.
Who can he tell that will believe him?
If he does nothing a lot of people will die.
Will a war party made up of his friends be able to stop armed terrorists?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Rated 4.9 out of 5 stars
Check out the glowing reviews on Amazon and you'll see why people are buying *War Party*.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The first book in the Galiwee Visions series.
An action packed suspense novel that will keep you on the edge of your seat until the last page.
Tommy Galiwee gets a vision that predicts mass killings in the little town just off the rez.
No one believes in visions except Grandfather who tell Tommy that a vision brings responsibility.
What can Tommy do?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Limited Time
99 cents*​An action/suspense novel filled with twists and turns that unfolds across America, finishing near the Paiute reservation in Southern Utah.
A Native American, an FBI agent, and a journalist all search for a terrorist group bent on killing. 
​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Sale $0.99 
_*War Party*_
A terrorist plot is underway on American soil. 
There are clues but the FBI remains several steps behind the sleeper cell. 
A determined journalist has clues too but can't zero in on where or when the terrorists will strike. 
The only one who knows what is about to happen is a Native American high school boy who saw it in a vision. 
Who will believe him? What can he do?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A page-turner.
A visions brings Tommy and his friends directly in the path of armed terrorists.
What can they do to stop a massacre and stay alive?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Good Reviews
On Sale 
Buy Now 
A gripping suspense novel that mixes NativeAmerican culture with FBI investigations and a reporter's quest for the truth about a terrorist plot. 
Can one Paiute warrior stop a massacre? 
​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An action/suspense novel filled with twists and turns that unfolds across America, 
finishing near the Paiute reservation in Southern Utah where a Native American, 
an FBI agent, and a journalist all search for a terrorist group bent on killing unsuspecting citizens.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The FBI is looking for smuggled weapons.
A determined reporter is searching for clues to a terrorist attack.
Tommy Galiwee has a vision and sees the attack on a tiny town near the rez.
No one believes him expect his friends.
Can a war party stop heavily armed terrorists?


----------

